# Prepare For a Whirlwind



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Whirlwind, eh? I prefer dirt devils, myself.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

haha I'm just here to mess up your hair not to clean the dirty messes!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be a Hoover, really. It sucks. I presume you don't?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that's an introduction, welcome, I think.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, now I am really curious.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

There is people like that on every forum. Just have to chose your battles. But welcome


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcometo the forum hopefully it's better than the other one you were mentioning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BWAHAHA!! Great intro......

Just don't turn into one of these, if no one....UH.....kisses your ring...LOL!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^Allison that's hilarious!!

Welcome! In regards to the following:



KissTheRing said:


> Too many ladies in their 40's trying to tell me how to work.


You need not worry here as there are many ladies in their 20's, 30's and 50's AS WELL as 40's who will be happy to tell you how to work :rofl:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

sarahver said:


> ^^Allison that's hilarious!!
> 
> Welcome! In regards to the following:
> 
> ...


Let's not forget the teenagers, shall we? 
:lol:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^Oh yeah, them too! We're all inclusive at Horse Forum heh.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome- I'm mean and sarcastic, nice to meet you


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

You all seem fun! Glad to be here


----------

